# Goodbye luis



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Goodbye luis(memorial)*

you will be missed


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

*What's happens with luis?*

What happens with luis?


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Aw, I'm very sorry this bird has passed away. He looks like he was a very pretty little bird.


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

Well you 2 luis passed away 2 months ago i buried him.every 2 months i will do this from now on.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sorry*

Hope you feel better.


----------

